# faire la lessive / laver le linge



## emarebe

Buongiorno a tutti,

volevo saper che differenza di significato c'è tra le due espressioni "faire la lessive" e "laver le linge". Sono sinonimi? O con linge si intende solo biancheria (lenzuola ecc ....)

Grazie a chi mi chiarirà il dubbio!


----------



## paysage

c'est la même chose


----------



## matoupaschat

Spesso la "machine à lessiver" di un tempo (lavatrice) si chiama "lave-linge".


----------



## emarebe

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Nunou

È come in italiano, si può dire sia _fare il bucato_ che _lavare i panni_....a mano o in lavatrice, questo può essere l'unico dilemma ...
Buona serata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche in Arno, per i panni .
Buona notte!


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Anche in Arno, per i panni .
> Buona notte!



Ahahah...giusto...ma per _"pulire la lingua"_ non i tessuti...


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Spesso la "machine à lessiver" di un tempo (lavatrice) si chiama "lave-linge".


Pardon, mais je ne comprends pas ce commentaire.
Tu veux dire que tu emploies le mot "machine à lessiver" ? Je ne le connais pas du tout.
Je dis soit :
*"le lave-linge"
*soit*
"la machine à laver (le linge)"*


----------



## Nunou

Le _lessiveuses_....esistevano ancor prima delle _machines à laver.
_Credo sia questo che intedeva Matou. 
Notte my Dear.......P


----------



## matoupaschat

Exactement comme dit Nunou: c'était ma grand-mère qui disait ainsi, et l'appellation est restée en usage chez moi pendant longtemps. Tu trouveras une image ici, dans le bas. C'était quelque chose de commencer la lessive à cette époque: une journée entière ! Il a fallu attendre la fin des années 60 pour que ma mère se décide à acheter un lave-linge, après avoir passé des mois à s'informer auprès des commerçants du coin. Elle était redoutable et redoutée de tous les commerçants de ma petite ville. Toute une époque !


----------

